# PSA: MSE can ruin your eye area and make you look autistic



## maxillalefort (Jan 7, 2021)

I am a mid 20s curry and am ugly due to having a recessed maxilla, but I used to have a high tier normie eye area before undergoing palate expansion. My eye area looked similar to young dicaprio, without the blue eyes halo. By hiding my recessed maxilla through lighting and angle frauding, I was able to talk to girls online using the eye area halo alone.

After undergoing about 5 to 7mm of expansion, the distance between the inner canthus and nasion increased by about 1.5 mm. It brought my eye area from high tier normie to low tier normie. And it also made me look like I have autism or some kind of mental disorder. Examples of people who have a severe case of this issue are Greta Thunberg or Graham Stephan's girlfriend.






It looks okay on girls but for guys it's a death sentence. Most of the expansion was done during the surgery itself, so I had no control over it.

I can PM pics in case someone wants to see.


----------



## CopeIsReal (Jan 7, 2021)

pm


----------



## her (Jan 7, 2021)

So MSE increased your interpupillary distance?


----------



## Kalluto (Jan 7, 2021)

Pm me, im extremely curious.


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Jan 7, 2021)

I would like to take a look.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 7, 2021)

im curious, pmed u


----------



## lutte (Jan 7, 2021)

you had surgical assist mse? pm pls


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jan 7, 2021)

lutte said:


> you had surgical assist mse? pm pls


Don't PM Lutte, he is a narcissitic abusing gaslighter.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 7, 2021)

Pics in pm pls.
Im sorry if this is real


----------



## lutte (Jan 7, 2021)

Dukeys said:


> Don't PM Lutte, he is a narcissitic abusing gaslighter.


I almost drove @Intjcel to suicide in pms @WadlowMaxxing can confirm
jokes aside im the nicest guy here


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 7, 2021)

Pm pics I’m trustworthy


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jan 7, 2021)

lutte said:


> I almost drove @Intjcel to suicide in pms @WadlowMaxxing can confirm
> jokes aside im the nicest guy here


@lutte Is actually a savior and saved me from suicide.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 7, 2021)

lutte said:


> I almost drove @Intjcel to suicide in pms @WadlowMaxxing can confirm
> jokes aside im the nicest guy here


i told you to stop bro. if the "girl" tells intjcel that's it/she/he/whatever is actually a man he'll fucking explode


----------



## maxillalefort (Jan 7, 2021)

I PM'd a couple of trusted users. A little bit uncomfortable PMing everyone here because I dont want to get doxxed.


----------



## lutte (Jan 7, 2021)

maxillalefort said:


> I PM'd a couple of trusted users. A little bit uncomfortable PMing everyone here because I dont want to get doxxed.


Can't you pm me I'm considering MSE myself
@Dukeys was joking I've never doxxed or abused anyone


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jan 7, 2021)

lutte said:


> Can't you pm me I'm considering MSE myself
> @Dukeys was joking I've never doxxed or abused anyone


I was joking @maxillalefort PM @lutte trusted user tbh


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Jan 9, 2021)

Show me as well you can trust me since i dont sit much on the forum and dont care about doxxing
Planning MSE myself


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 9, 2021)

PM me


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 10, 2021)

maxillalefort said:


> the distance between the inner canthus and nasion increased by about 1.5 mm.


Your intercanthal distance increased by about 1,5mm? What about your ES-ratio?


----------



## maxillalefort (Jan 10, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> Your intercanthal distance increased by about 1,5mm? What about your ES-ratio?


I don't know what that means, but if it's the same as bizygomatic width then yes that has noticeably increased. I have wider and more prominent cheekbones. My voice has also gotten noticeably deeper. The downside is that it makes my mandible look smaller.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 10, 2021)

Are you a late bloomer?


----------



## PrisonMike (Jan 10, 2021)

Can you share the pictures with me? I am currently undergoing MSE and would be interested in seeing your results. I won't share your pictures. I promise. @maxillalefort


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

can you PM me? this is very interesting


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 10, 2021)

maxillalefort said:


> I don't know what that means, but if it's the same as bizygomatic width then yes that has noticeably increased. I have wider and more prominent cheekbones. My voice has also gotten noticeably deeper. The downside is that it makes my mandible look smaller.


ES-ratio means Eye Separation -ratio (IPD:Bizygomatic Width), how did it change? Do your eyes look closer or wider set now compared to before?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 10, 2021)

OPs eye area looks literally almost exactly the same lol, if anything his orbitals rotated slightly which makes it look better


----------



## patricknotstar (Jan 10, 2021)

maxillalefort said:


> I am a mid 20s curry and am ugly due to having a recessed maxilla, but I used to have a high tier normie eye area before undergoing palate expansion. My eye area looked similar to young dicaprio, without the blue eyes halo. By hiding my recessed maxilla through lighting and angle frauding, I was able to talk to girls online using the eye area halo alone.
> 
> After undergoing about 5 to 7mm of expansion, the distance between the inner canthus and nasion increased by about 1.5 mm. It brought my eye area from high tier normie to low tier normie. And it also made me look like I have autism or some kind of mental disorder. Examples of people who have a severe case of this issue are Greta Thunberg or Graham Stephan's girlfriend.
> View attachment 916791
> ...


my god that graham fella looks so beta, just everything about him from his face to frame to voice to even how hes holding that cake


----------



## maxillalefort (Jan 10, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> ES-ratio means Eye Separation -ratio (IPD:Bizygomatic Width), how did it change? Do your eyes look closer or wider set now compared to before?


The width of the eyes themselves decreased. In other words the distance between the inner canthi increased more than the distance between the two outer canthi. I guess the IPD increased by a small amount but I didn't measure.


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 10, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> i told you to stop bro. if the "girl" tells intjcel that's it/she/he/whatever is actually a man he'll fucking explode


Wtf elab


----------



## xefo (Jan 10, 2021)

Pics if you care to share since I plan to have MSE


----------



## Deleted member 10097 (Jan 10, 2021)

can you send pics i am getting mse in 2 weeks pls


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 11, 2021)

maxillalefort said:


> The width of the eyes themselves decreased. In other words the distance between the inner canthi increased more than the distance between the two outer canthi. I guess the IPD increased by a small amount but I didn't measure.


I'm expanding with MSE currently too, didn't notice much different to the eyes yet, can you PM pics? Sounds weird that your PFL has decreased as you described, theoretically it should definitely rather increase than decrease


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 11, 2021)

maxillalefort said:


> I don't know what that means, but if it's the same as bizygomatic width then yes that has noticeably increased. I have wider and more prominent cheekbones. My voice has also gotten noticeably deeper. The downside is that it makes my mandible look smaller.



I PMed you bro.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 11, 2021)

fugazi_ said:


> can you send pics i am getting mse in 2 weeks pls



Wow. Better pm this dude quick.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 11, 2021)

It's so over. Wtf does a nigga have to do to get their palate expanded then without any side effects?


----------



## yonmaxxed (Jan 11, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> It's so over. Wtf does a nigga have to do to get their palate expanded then without any side effects?


suicide and hope u'r born as a human again, then use the consciousness from past life to mew from birth


----------



## TITUS (Jan 11, 2021)

PM before after pics.


----------



## kuroganeikki (Jan 12, 2021)

Pm


----------



## Donkey (Jan 23, 2021)

Please pm me before after pics. I'm curious.


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Jan 23, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> OPs eye area looks literally almost exactly the same lol, if anything his orbitals rotated slightly which makes it look better


@her @Gargantuan @Kingkellz @Alexanderr ban op for being a shizo and delete this post


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

maxillalefort said:


> I am a mid 20s curry and am ugly due to having a recessed maxilla, but I used to have a high tier normie eye area before undergoing palate expansion. My eye area looked similar to young dicaprio, without the blue eyes halo. By hiding my recessed maxilla through lighting and angle frauding, I was able to talk to girls online using the eye area halo alone.
> 
> After undergoing about 5 to 7mm of expansion, the distance between the inner canthus and nasion increased by about 1.5 mm. It brought my eye area from high tier normie to low tier normie. And it also made me look like I have autism or some kind of mental disorder. Examples of people who have a severe case of this issue are Greta Thunberg or Graham Stephan's girlfriend.
> View attachment 916791
> ...


Idk why, but she actually looks hot. I like those types of eyes. Maybe it's cause u look feminine from it? Can you PM me some pics I promise not to dox.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 24, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> I would like to take a look.


----------



## cummingup019 (Jan 31, 2021)

Can you please pm, new here just tryna improve


----------



## BitchWhipper (Jan 31, 2021)

maxillalefort said:


> I am a mid 20s curry and am ugly due to having a recessed maxilla, but I used to have a high tier normie eye area before undergoing palate expansion. My eye area looked similar to young dicaprio, without the blue eyes halo. By hiding my recessed maxilla through lighting and angle frauding, I was able to talk to girls online using the eye area halo alone.
> 
> After undergoing about 5 to 7mm of expansion, the distance between the inner canthus and nasion increased by about 1.5 mm. It brought my eye area from high tier normie to low tier normie. And it also made me look like I have autism or some kind of mental disorder. Examples of people who have a severe case of this issue are Greta Thunberg or Graham Stephan's girlfriend.
> View attachment 916791
> ...


Pm pics


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jan 31, 2021)

Could be over analysing and just gettig used to the change so you cant be completely objective.


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 1, 2021)

I have Mse right now at 3mm of expansion and I only look better. I’d be interested to see what you’re talking about.


----------



## spark (Feb 1, 2021)

it will fix ur eye area if anything

more undereye support


----------



## dadfa (Feb 2, 2021)

Does anyone know how MSe may affect ES ratios?


----------



## coolguy1 (Jun 9, 2021)

maxillalefort said:


> The width of the eyes themselves decreased. In other words the distance between the inner canthi increased more than the distance between the two outer canthi. I guess the IPD increased by a small amount but I didn't measure.


Did you already have wide IPD?


----------



## maxillalefort (Nov 16, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Did you already have wide IPD?


Yes kind of


----------



## Deleted member 14918 (Nov 16, 2021)

Scary


----------



## LebenistneHure (Nov 16, 2021)

PM please, I'm an IPDcel and I'm considering mse. Then again, my pfl is already small, and I wouldn't like my eye width getting any smaller.


----------



## noprogressno (Nov 17, 2021)

maxillalefort said:


> After undergoing about 5 to 7mm of expansion, the distance between the inner canthus and nasion increased by about 1.5 mm.


So it increased your interpupillary distance? Can you dm me the pictures?


----------



## HighTierNormie (Nov 17, 2021)

maxillalefort said:


> I am a mid 20s curry and am ugly due to having a recessed maxilla, but I used to have a high tier normie eye area before undergoing palate expansion. My eye area looked similar to young dicaprio, without the blue eyes halo. By hiding my recessed maxilla through lighting and angle frauding, I was able to talk to girls online using the eye area halo alone.
> 
> After undergoing about 5 to 7mm of expansion, the distance between the inner canthus and nasion increased by about 1.5 mm. It brought my eye area from high tier normie to low tier normie. And it also made me look like I have autism or some kind of mental disorder. Examples of people who have a severe case of this issue are Greta Thunberg or Graham Stephan's girlfriend.
> View attachment 916791
> ...


pm me your pics nig before and after


----------

